
Japan worker's pay docked for starting lunch break 3 mins early - philliphaydon
https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/east-asia/japan-workers-pay-docked-for-starting-lunch-break-3-mins-early
======
shahrulghani
This is utterly crazy. They should also probably check what time the official
leave his office in the evening. I bet that he or she must have left the
office well before office hours on numerous occasions. Will he get reprimand
for this as well?

